# borracho



## lazarus1907

> No estabas intoxicado, estabas borracho, beodo, trompa, tajado, con un tablón impresionante, gravemente achispado, cocido, o lo que tú quieras, pero no intoxicado (¿o es que habías comido gambas en mal estado?).



Fernando escribió esto hace un rato, y me acordé de que alguna vez oí a alguien dicir que el español era uno de los idiomas con más sinónimos de borracho, si no el que más. A ver si es verdad  

Voy a poner unos cuantos según se me ocurren. Si alguien sabe alguno más, me gustaría saberlos (por favor indicad si son regionalismos)

*achispado, ahumado, ajumao, alcoholizado, alegre, bebido, beodo, bolinga, cocido, colocado, contento, como una cuba, ebrio, embriagado, entondado, mamado, pedo, rascado, tajado, trompa

con un cebollón, una borrachera, una caraja, una castaña, un cebollón, una cogorza, un colocón, una papa, un punto, una mierda, una pea, un pedo, una tajada, una toña, una melopea, un pelotazo, una tranca, una torrija, una torta, un tablón*

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Roi Marphille

Un adjetivo divertido para un borracho: 
_abrazafarolas_.  

¿tiene su sentido no?


----------



## lazarus1907

Jajajaja... ¿Se usa o te lo has inventado tú?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México, una palabra que tomamos de nuestros vecinos es "happy"
Estás happy.
Tenemos más: 
Está jarra o agarró la jarra, empino el codo demás, tomado... a ver si me acuerdo de otras


----------



## Roi Marphille

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Jajajaja... ¿Se usa o te lo has inventado tú?


_abrazafarolas_ lo he oído. Fue una frase (muy) popular hace un tiempo porqué había un político súper conocido que lo decía cuando criticaba a según quién.


----------



## Papalote

En un momento dado los chilangos tambien deciamos, del que andaba un poco subido de copas, que estaba como corcholata.... si no estaba pegado a la botella, andaba por los pisos  

Saludos,

P


----------



## fmbyz

Yo me quedo con melopea que no sé si será fino pero suena más gracioso!


----------



## fmbyz

Hay ya otro hilo abierto con todo esto, Ladyblackney ya puso un buen enlace, miradlo:

http://piponet.eresmas.com/Paginas/Borracho.htm

¿Sera que nos gusta a todos más el alcohol que a ese tal Hannover?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Ahora que he visto lo de la corcholata me he acordado de que anda "como "pirinola" porque anda dando giros por todos lados


----------



## Maria Juanita

aca en mi tierra les decimos a los borrachos "chapetos" y a una borrachera la llamamos "rasca"


----------



## Hidrocálida

En el municipio de Cuencame Durango (norte de Mèxico)  para decir que andan borrachos dicen:  *Ando en punto.

*Aguascalientes la cd. donde yo vivo es experta en el tema  puesto que durante La feria de San Marcos se convierte en "La cantina mas grande de Mèxico" este año la feria duraraun mes asì que habra* beodos* hasta para regalar
Salucita!!!!


----------



## Monnik

Y como no nos gusta discriminar, además de _un pedo_ también hay quien "agarra" (así, agarra) _una peda_, o está _pedo_, o bien _peda_ (o también _bien peda_).


----------



## Mei

Maria Juanita said:
			
		

> aca en mi tierra les decimos a los borrachos "chapetos" y a una borrachera la llamamos "rasca"


 
Rasca? En Cataluña cuando hace frio decimos: "hace rasca"! que bueno!

ir taja o llevar una taja, (llevar una taja como un piano)

Mei


----------



## Laia

Hidrocálida said:
			
		

> En el municipio de Cuencame Durango (norte de Mèxico) para decir que andan borrachos dicen: *Ando en punto.*


 
Eso me recuerda a lo que se llama:

- *pillar el puntillo*: significa que vas ligeramente bebido, es decir, no vas tan mal como para caerte por los suelos, pero estás contentillo...


----------



## Hidrocálida

Laia said:
			
		

> Eso me recuerda a lo que se llama:
> 
> - *pillar el puntillo*: significa que vas ligeramente bebido, es decir, no vas tan mal como para caerte por los suelos, pero estás contentillo...



Orale!!! por eso me encanta èste sitio
 siempre aprendemos cosas nuevas 
Saludos


----------



## fmbyz

Laia said:
			
		

> Eso me recuerda a lo que se llama:
> 
> - *pillar el puntillo*: significa que vas ligeramente bebido, es decir, no vas tan mal como para caerte por los suelos, pero estás contentillo...


Esto es lo que n mi pueblo se dice...."estar txispa"!


----------



## leyperera

Por aca tambien decimos "esta hasta las chanclas", esta "hasta atras",


----------



## Laia

leyperera said:
			
		

> Por aca tambien decimos "esta hasta las chanclas", esta "hasta atras",


 
¿Dónde es acá?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Creo que en México, me suena familiar
es que Luis llegó a su casa hasta las chanclas/hasta atrás


----------



## leyperera

Si, en México, más especificamente en Tabasco, siempre decimos Hasta las chanclas o hasta atras.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Yo suelo usar "llevar un pedal", "tener un cebollazo", ser "un abrazafarolas" o ser "borrachuzo". Un amigo dice que él no se "pone alegre", sino que "se rodea de gente muy divertida". Un término que usa otro amigo y que me hace bastante gracia es "moracho": "es... estoy... estoy MORACHO, que es... MORAO Y BORRACHO" (cosa que hace mucha gracia cuando se está moracho). "Morao" puede ser sinónimo de "borracho", pero en ese caso se refiere a estar pasado de porros.


----------



## murena

Otras de México:

Ponerse hasta la madre
Estar briago
Ponerse como diablo
Andar bien pipa

Y para la acción de beber alcohol: pistear, chupar.

Salud


----------



## ieracub

¿Cómo es que nadie ha dicho *curao*? 

Es la forma estándar en Chile

Saludos.


----------



## grumpus

Hola  a todos,
otro mexicanismo

"ponerse chachalaca"

otro ,no se si es comun

"helicopterosis"

Saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## Metztli

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Creo que en México, me suena familiar
> es que Luis llegó a su casa hasta las chanclas/hasta atrás


 
También decimos anda "a medios chiles" cuando no estas completamente ebrio... solo a medios chiles.

A mi me encanta el de "Agarro una buena jarra" o "anda jarra" este término nacio de un comercial y lo adoptamos de inmediato... alguien lo recuerda?


----------



## Tay

Hola a todos
En Venezuela se usa estar curdo, agarrar una curda.

Saludos


----------



## Metztli

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Yo suelo usar "llevar un pedal", "tener un cebollazo", ser "un abrazafarolas" o ser "borrachuzo". Un amigo dice que él no se "pone alegre", sino que "se rodea de gente muy divertida". Un término que usa otro amigo y que me hace bastante gracia es "moracho": "es... estoy... estoy MORACHO, que es... MORAO Y BORRACHO" (cosa que hace mucha gracia cuando se está moracho). "Morao" puede ser sinónimo de "borracho", pero en ese caso se refiere a estar pasado de porros.


 
Me acordé q' hay un 'estado' muy especial q' es el Credo... cuando estás entre crudo y pedo. 

Saludos!


----------



## Wapochen

Saludos a todos,
En Ecuador decimos: esta hasta el rabo de borracho (o hasta el culo ), hasta las patas, esta amargo de borracho, esta pluto, chuma trago, esta madurito, esta mamado, también les decimos "viva el puro" a los borrachos.

Una borrachera, un fiestón, plutiza o plutera


----------



## oxazol

Hola a todos.
Yo tengo alguno más:
Ir o estar pleno
Ir o estar entonado (no borracho del todo, sólo "con el puntillo")
Ir hasta los ojos (se usa en general para todas las drogas)
Pillar un pelotazo


----------



## oxazol

Ah, se me olvida
Un amigo mío usa mucho ser o estar "drogacho". Viene a ser la suma de los efectos del alcohol con otra/s drogas


----------



## Laia

"Ir de canto"


----------



## DIVA17

bueno tambien se usa aparte de borracho, peao, tres quince, embriagado. bueno y lo tipico de cada país.

En Colombia se usa varios terminos para mi región estar borracho es igual a estar peao, tres quince, estar sabroso,tragueado,estar prendido en fin aunque lo digamos de distintas formas, todos llegamos al mismo estado
un beso  gracias.


----------



## YonosethenIask

En Venezuela un "trago" es un "Palo" o un "Palito", entonces estar pasado de tragos, es estar "paloteado" o "Paloteao". También es común escuchar a los amigos (panas o cuates en México) invitarse a "echarse un palo" or "echarse unos palitos". Entiendo que es grosería en México decirle a una amiga al salir de la oficina "te invito a echarnos un palito esta noche". A los aperitivos (Botana en México) se les dice en Venezuela "pasa palos".


----------



## lazarus1907

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros (o sus) comentarios. Estoy haciendo una recopilación sin parangón con todo ésto.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Otro par: "pispado" y "apiolado". Por lo que pone en el DRAE de "pispar" y "apiolar", puede que su origen sea sarcástico, aunque "pispar" también se usa como sinónimo inquisitivo (cómo me gusta esta palabra, por cierto) de "tomar": "¿Cuántos cubatas te has pispado?".


----------



## Patton

En Chile decimos está curado, raja, como piojo, en escabeche, curado hasta las patas, está ido, muerto. Esto es lo que recuerdo por ahora.


----------



## Dandee

Patton said:
			
		

> En Chile decimos está curado, raja, como piojo, en escabeche, curado hasta las patas, está ido, muerto. Esto es lo que recuerdo por ahora.


 
Hace unos años en el sur de Chile contraté a un albañil para que hiciera algunos trabajos a partir del día siguiente. Al otro día llegó la esposa para decirme que su marido no había podido venir a trabajar porque estaba *enfermito*. Pasó un segundo día y al tercero llegó, ya curado. Como no supe de que había estado enfermo le pregunté a un pariente que vivía al lado y me dijo "Estaba enfermo, pero de borracho y por lo general le dura de dos a tres días la recuperación"; además me comento que efectívamente en el sur algunos les llaman también enfermitos a los borrachos para distraer la atención y para que suene más livianito.
Tal vez de alguna manera se asocie a algo por el estilo el uso del término curado que cuando recién llegué a Chile no le encontraba relación.
Esta noche no hay que perderse el festival de viña por televisión ya que estará "Ruperto", un personaje magníficamente interpretado que representa a la perfección a los *"curaditos"* como al que hice referencia.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## montaraz

Aquí también se dice "llevar un papa" o "tener una papa". También "estar empapao" o "Yo soy de los que prefiero mojarme por dentro".


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Rayos, ¿cómo es que nadie ha puesto "estar/llevar un/tener un ciego"?.


----------



## Laia

montaraz said:
			
		

> También "estar empapao" o "Yo soy de los que prefiero mojarme por dentro".


 
Éstas dos no las sabía, pero me han recordado a:
- Estoy seco/a --> significa que tienes el vaso/la copa vacío/a. Y que quieres que te lo llenen... jeje


----------



## marunguis

Es comun en Argentina decir : ¡¡ che este pibe/a esta listo/a ¡¡¡ o sino 
 ¡¡ esta para atras ¡¡


----------



## jaigale

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Rayos, ¿cómo es que nadie ha puesto "estar/llevar un/tener un ciego"?.



Iba a ponerlo.
Tambien se dice "ir hecho un siete" lo he oido en alguna ocasion


----------



## Fairies

esta curao, doblao, esta heSho mierrrda, entonao, chambreao (como el vino!  ), esta cocio, anda como huasca, arriba de la pelota, copeteado, anda raja, emparafinao, anda dando jugo......etc...xD


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola
En México tambien 
Andar chachalaco = borracho
Saludos


----------



## Chudo

*Pasado, servido, saroso, pajita, chocho**, atarantado, briago, mamao, hasta atrás, como cola de marrano, hasta las chanclas, mareado, veinticuatro, negro, suavecito*
* *
*El viernes nos fuimos a la cantina de Homero, me pregunta ¿para que veniste?, pa darme valor, le dije;  y luego; -pónganle parejo-. Después de doce tequilas, me sentí **saroso**, mas bien un poco **pasado**, ya estaba bien **servido** y así **pajita**, me encaminé bien **chocho** para dónde vive Ella. Legué bien **suavecito**, salió a recibirme, ¡mira nomás como vienes!, cómo, bien **Negro**, bien **atarantado**, es más eres un **brigo**, ¿cómo te sientes?, me pregunta, un poco **mareado**, le contesto, A si un poco **mareado**, vienes **hasta las chanclas**. --Sale el suegro y dice señor **viene como cola de marrano**, ¿como papá? le pregunta ella, **hasta atrás**. ¿Dónde dejaste el carro?,  Chudo me quitó la llave, dijo que andaba muy **veiticuatro**, que mejor tomara un taxi. *


----------



## lazarus1907

Quiero aprovechar para daros las gracias por vuestras sugerencias, y muy particularmente a foreros como *Chudo*, que se han molestado en escribir artículos extensos y llenos de ejemplos.

Ya tenemos suficiente material para presumir cuando vayamos a emborracharnos a otro país de habla hispana.


----------



## Blanch

a mi me encanta la de "ir más ciego que un piojo"


----------



## ITA

Por acá nos ponemos en "curda" cuando estamos borrachos .


----------



## Arrobayaju

Bueno Lazarus, creo todavía hay espacio para unos sinónimos más de borracho usados en Colombia:

Cuando el alcohol empieza a surtir efecto levemente: *estar entonado*
Cuando el efecto se hace evidente, en manifestaciones de alegría y entusiasmo: *estar prendido*
Cuando está borracho, pero todo bajo control:*estar tomado*
Cuando la persona se ha pasado y ha perdido la razón: *estar enlagunado, estar jincho, estar caído de la perra*

Un saludo.


----------



## mithrellas

No sé si alguien lo puso ya....

"Empinar el codo" (para emborracharse)

Saludos.


----------



## Claud

En Chile decimos "estar arriba de la pelota" para decir borracho o con alguna otra cosilla en el cuerpo, otro es "estar raja".  Me gusta arriba de la pelota, porque es bien gráfico, como tambaleándose; no que me guste estar arriba de la pelota.


----------



## Chain

Hola:
En Cuba se dice tambien,tiene tremenda curda o simplemente esta curda.


----------



## elmohdez

Vaya peonza!! que lleva ese.Borracho,borracho
Se le acabo el hilo a la cometa.Borracho,borracho


----------



## Berenguer

Me ha extrañado que, o bien se me ha pasado al leerlo, o bien nadie a puesto la mítica (a ver si ahora lo mítico para mí, va a serlo sólo para mí y la estoy fastidiando...por no decir otra cosa): llevar una *turca*, o llevar una buena *mierda*. He leído la de curda...pero es que los curdos no son los mismos que los turcos...

Muy buena esta pregunta que has planteado Lazarus.


----------



## faranji

Y me parece que nadie ha puesto 'llevar un moco' o 'ir moco perdido'. 

También se dice 'ir del revés', 'enchuzarse' o 'ir chuzo', 'mazarse' y 'tajarse'.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos:

    También está la clásica "*se le subieron las copas*" y "*teporocho*":

A Juan se le subieron las copas= Juan está borracho

Juan es un borracho crónico= Juan es un teporocho.

Hasta luego.


----------



## mirx

Mi familia es muy extensa, de apellido Vargas, y todos somos alcohólicos.

Es muy normal que al contar una anécdota, alguien diga: "...Y cuando ya andaba Vargas"

¿Qué Juanito, ya andas Vargas?
No, no, no no no, sssstoy bien,bieeeen. Te digo que stoooy, mmmm, hmhmhh, bien.

Y el típico. Andar como placas de trailer/autobús, hasta atrás, hasta atrás.

Andar/estar entonado, o a tono.

Andar mofofo, mafufo, pachuco, alegre, alivianado, hasta el culo.



Bendito seas alcohol.

PS: Si vieran cómo amanece rica el agua después de una reunión familiar.


----------



## sinamay

¡Qué curioso que se relacionen curdos y turcos con la borrachera cuando su religión no les permite beber!


----------



## yuggoth

*Una curda, una turca.Estar curda*.
Ya en desuso,pero todavía existentes.Y que me perdone si hay algún forero originario del Asia Menor.
De todas formas,es curioso que hasta el S.XIX los viajeros extranjeros que venían a España coincidían en afirmar que era notable que en España no había apenas borrachos ("_Viaje por España"_,de Davillier /Gustave Doré,"_La Tesis de Nancy_",de Ramón J. Sender...),era una de las peores faltas que se podían cometer y causaban repugnancia.Creo que ha cambiado mucho en muy poco tiempo.


----------



## yuggoth

sinamay said:


> ¡Qué curioso que se relacionen curdos y turcos con la borrachera cuando su religión no les permite beber!


Vaya,acabo de pegar una repuesta con esas mismas palabras,no me había dado cuenta de que ya estaban.
Que me vuelvan a perdonar si hay algún anatolio cerca,pero desde hace mucho tiempo,dentro de la comunidad musulmana son los turcos los que tienen más fama de ser los que menos observan los preceptos coránicos,en especial en lo que a la ingesta de alcohol se refiere.De hecho tienen un licor típico,el _raki ,_que me parece que es muy parecido a vuestro _ouzo_.
Además,es uno de los pocos (o quizá el único) país de población musulmana cuyo estado es laico,es decir, él gobierno está separado de la religión.
Creo que sea éste el origen de las frases.


----------



## sinamay

Yuggoth, estoy de acuerdo, pero no deja de ser llamativo el que, entre tantos nacionales de tantos países, se haya optado por uno musulmán, por muy poco que éste respete los preceptos coránicos. La expresión "cabeza de turco" algo tendrá que ver con todo eso...


----------



## Jellby

Según el DRAE, "curda" en su acepción de "borrachera", viene del frances dialectal "curda", que significa "calabaza".

Mientras que el origen de "turca" seguro que está relacionado con:

*turco*
6. m. germ. Vino de uvas.

(germ. = germanía, jerga de los ladrones)


----------



## sinamay

Ahora sí que tiene sentido...
¡Gracias Jellby!


----------



## Lillita

mirx said:


> Mi familia es muy extensa, de apellido Vargas, y todos somos alcohólicos.
> 
> Es muy normal que al contar una anécdota, alguien diga: "...Y cuando ya andaba Vargas"


 
Mi familia es muy extensa, de apellido Vargas también, pero no somos alcohólicos.  

He encontrado otros sinónimos acá:
alcohólico
borrachín
dipsómano (cult.)
odre


Saluditos


----------



## mirx

Lillita said:


> Mi familia es muy extensa, de apellido Vargas también, pero no somos alcohólicos.
> 
> He encontrado otros sinónimos acá:
> alcohólico
> borrachín
> dipsómano (cult.)
> odre
> 
> 
> Saluditos


 

¡Qué mal! 

Saludos pa'tras.


----------



## ikerbera

En el país vasco es bastante típico decir mamado, tronza, castaña, merluza o ir harto de vino (esta ultima es mas para algo que no haríamos nunca, no voy ahí ni harto de vino)


----------



## sonleia

También es ir "mamado", "como una cuba" o "doblado"


----------



## aceituna

ikerbera said:


> En el país vasco es bastante típico decir mamado, tronza, castaña, merluza o ir harto de vino (esta ultima es mas para algo que no haríamos nunca, no voy ahí ni harto de vino)


 
Más que "harto de vino" sería algo así como "jartovino"...
;-)


----------



## jmx

aceituna said:


> Más que "harto de vino" sería algo así como "jartovino"...  ;-)


... si eres de Extremadura o Andalucía... ;-)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

osea, carga una _pea,_ y mañana un _canguro_


----------



## flljob

leyperera said:


> Si, en México, más especificamente en Tabasco, siempre decimos Hasta las chanclas o hasta atras.


 
Anda como muela del juicio, hasta atrás y picado.


----------



## Zegiwy

Mi mamá, en Monterrey, decía "HASTA LAS MANITAS" para expresar que había bebido de más. También se usa "CUETE" por borracho. En la Sierra Tarahumara se dice "ENTEZHUINADO" con referencia al tezhuino, una bebida fermentada de maíz. Una expresión popular es andar "JARRA". Otras formas jocosas son "COMO PLACA(licencia) DE TRAILER(remolque)" por ir sucio y hasta atrás. EN CALIDAD DE BULTO, al no saber más de sí. TOMADO, SUBIDO DE COPAS, PISANDO EL ZACATE (pasto), VENIR POR LA ALFOMBRA (sin hacer ruido), ELEVADO, VOLANDO. En los noticieron, ellos muy correctos, dicen: "EN CONDICIÓN ETÍLICA". En los partes policíacos escriben "BAJO LOS EFECTOS DEL ALCOHOL".
Saludos desde la Tarahumara en Chihuahua. México.


----------



## mithrellas

Otra: estar piripi.


----------



## Atilano

Un sinónimo muy castizo de borrachera es "papalina".
Figura en el diccionario.
El adjetivo es "papalinoso", que no figura.


----------



## robjh22

ir a dos rayas?


----------



## mirk

flljob said:


> Anda como muela del juicio, hasta atrás y picado.



Anda como huevo de perro, ¡hasta atrás y lleno de tierra!


Anda en el agua
Está hasta las manitas
Está hasta las chanclas
Está burro
Ya se puso necio
Agarró la guarapeta
Se fue de juerga
Agarró la jarra
Anda chupirul

Una muy coloquial es *"trae una de agarrapollos"* en el entendido de que está tan borracho, que parece que anda persiguiendo a un pollo (agachado y zigzagueando)

¡Que edificante hilo! je je je, me han hecho reír.


----------



## tlumic

Ay, hojeando este hilo veo que queda mucho que aprender, jeje...


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Que manera de reirme...
Otra forma chilena más y que me gusta:
Estar como guagua. (debe ser por los tumbos y caidas) Menos mal que no bebo y nunca he terminado así.


----------



## sifueratica

¿Qué tal *atarantado, a pija, a verga, del otro lado?*

Mis compas ticos siempre habalaban de *estar hasta la picha* cuando habían tomado demasiado, y me preguntaban si estaba *chispeada* si llegaba con los ojos brillando y las mejillas rosaditas 

Los chapines que conozco usan *chupar* para tomar, y les dicen *bolos* a los borrachos.

Este link me parece divertido:

http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/ejemplos2.htm


----------



## swift

sifueratica said:


> Mis compas ticos siempre hablaban de *estar hasta la picha* cuando habían tomado demasiado, y me preguntaban si estaba *chispeada* si llegaba con los ojos brillando y las mejillas rosaditas.



Confirmo lo dicho por *sifueratica*. Huelga decir que la expresión "estar hasta la picha", al igual que "estar hasta el culo", es soez.

También se emplean expresiones como "estar virolo" (familiar), "estar hasta la verga" (soez), "estar hasta la cara me duele" (familiar), "estar alegre" (festivo), "andar de jumas", "pegarse una juma" (familiar), "estar bolo" (familiar), "alzarse" (familiar), "andar de tanda" (familiar)...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Metzaka

Andar *waino* (wine-o).


----------



## Pirulin Pirulan

Una palabra del lunfardo argentino es CURDA. Hay un tango que se titula "La última curda".
En referencia a esta palabra al que está borracho se le dice que está en curda. Al acohólico, que es un curda.
También la pabra mama, chupa. Estar mamado; estar chupado. El tango "Esta noche me emborracho" termina diciendo luego de haber visto a quien fuera el amor de su vida transformada en una vieja cabaretera: 
"[...] Esta noche me emborracho bien,
me mamo bien mamao!....
pa' no pensar".
Y en "La última curda" dice:
Lastima, bandoneón,
mi corazón...
tu ronca maldición maleva.
Tu lágrima de ron me lleva
hasta el hondo, bajo fondo,
donde el barro se subleva...
Ya sé... no me digas... Tenés razón!...
la vida es una herida absurda,
y es todo, todo, tan fugaz,
que es una *curda*
- nada más!-
mi confesión!...


----------



## _ivann_

Voy a dar otras aportaciones, aquí en México también se dice "andar en las aguas", "estar tragueado"


----------



## santosperu

Aquí en Perú, al borracho se le dice que "Está entre Pisco y Nazca" (por referencia a la bebida alcohólica)


----------



## oa2169

Solo falta la expresión elegante: "Estar pasado de tragos", es decir, "estar jincho'e la perra".

Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

oa2169 said:


> Solo falta la expresión elegante: "Estar pasado de tragos", es decir, "estar jincho'e la perra".
> 
> Saludos.



Uno primero está sobrio, luego con sus traguitos, luego anda dando tumbos y cuando ya no puede ni siquiera eso, ahí sí, está jincho'e la perra.  Borracho está como desde cuando está dando tumbos hasta cuando quedó privado y roncando sin cuartel, alias, jincho'e la perra.


----------



## Ludaico

Me acabo de acordar de uno que me sorprendió cuando lo leí por primera vez. Creo que no está apuntado en este hilo. No sé su etimología. Se trata de *calamocano*.


----------



## ukimix

En Colombia también decimos del borracho que está _chapeto_.


----------

